# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  Frost DK PvP Routine

## Darius1337

where I get such a thing? Searching for 5 hours now..

----------


## polarity7729

yeah ive been looking for updated routines as well lol, let me know if u find any..

----------


## StinkyTwitch

Unless you write one yourself you aren't going to find any PE profiles up to date.

----------


## beerallday

I'm working on one for my partner; I'll post it whenever he's done testing it in the next few days.

----------


## Darius1337

> I'm working on one for my partner; I'll post it whenever he's done testing it in the next few days.


This is freakin' amazing!! I tried it for some time on myself, but it's too hard if you are not used to it..

----------


## Darius1337

> I'm working on one for my partner; I'll post it whenever he's done testing it in the next few days.


can u pm if you're done with it? ;D

----------


## akeon1

> can u pm if you're done with it? ;D


or you know, post it and share? which is the half the point of a community.

----------


## Darius1337

> or you know, post it and share? which is the half the point of a community.


Yes ofc. But i meant this way that I wont miss it if he posts it^^

----------


## beerallday

Feel free to submit suggestions. We've gotten to 1800 using this so far as disc/frost, but I haven't really played a DK since wrath so suggestions are welcome. This is set up for DW frost, but if there's some demand I might add 2H. I didn't make it into a package, but I'll certainly get around to it and release it with the other PvP routines I'm working on (ret, sub, frost mage).

https://github.com/shadowstepster57/fdkWIP

----------


## Darius1337

> Feel free to submit suggestions. We've gotten to 1800 using this so far as disc/frost, but I haven't really played a DK since wrath so suggestions are welcome. This is set up for DW frost, but if there's some demand I might add 2H. I didn't make it into a package, but I'll certainly get around to it and release it with the other PvP routines I'm working on (ret, sub, frost mage).
> 
> https://github.com/shadowstepster57/fdkWIP


Iam gonna try it tonight!

----------


## Grammeltreiber

> Feel free to submit suggestions. We've gotten to 1800 using this so far as disc/frost, but I haven't really played a DK since wrath so suggestions are welcome. This is set up for DW frost, but if there's some demand I might add 2H. I didn't make it into a package, but I'll certainly get around to it and release it with the other PvP routines I'm working on (ret, sub, frost mage).
> 
> https://github.com/shadowstepster57/fdkWIP


A couple of improvement suggestions, while I have to admit that I have neither tried it nor know much about scripting.

Under Survival:

Popping IBF at 45% is too high of a percentage and you can lower it or preferrably use it your own. Is there a way to write the script in a way that makes you cast IBF if you are in a Stun and your health is below say 50%?
Lichborne at 50% is ok I guess but AMS should be used as late as possible, say 30%. What happens in practice? If you get an unlucky chain of crits or your healer chose to sit out a CC without trinketing, that takes you down to 44%, you pop Lichborne, AMS and IBF? While at the same time not switching to Blood Presence?

Make your DK go Blood Presence when he hits around 40%.



Under Disease Control:

{ "Plague Leech", "player.runes(unholy).count = 0" },

A huge benefit of Plague Leech is turning Unholy Runes into death runes, so actually the best time to use it would be if you have 1 fully depleted unholy rune.

{ "Chains of Ice", "modifier.control" },
What does that mean? No idea, you want to refresh CoI every 8 seconds though, for the slow debuff.


{ "Icy Touch", "target.buff(Power Word: Shield)"}, 
{ "Icy Touch", "target.buff(Rejuvenation)"}

You only deem 2 spells/buffs dispellworthy? Might want to check out a list of dispellable shit like earth shield, hand of freedom, etc, and add it.

Empower Runeweapon: You should have the script check the target health. If your target is at like 70%, EMP is a complete waste.

{ "Raise Dead", {
Wasn't that removed with Cata?

No Blood Tap? If you want to add it, the stack is called "Blood Charge" I believe and you require 5 stacks to perform one blood tap.



Where is the Plague Strike? Obliterate is useless as DW DK, save for a couple of situations that are far too complex for a script to grasp.

A for the effort, but it is not 2k+ viable.

----------


## Darius1337

For Bloodtap

use a macro, the benefit it that the dk will attack faster (cancels 360° turn)

/cast Frost Strike
/cast Bloodtap

----------

